
Update: Inexpensive DIY Firearm Accelerometer (6X Faster) - wizdumb
https://blog.ammolytics.com/2019-02-23/rifle-accelerometer-update.html
======
wizdumb
Hey everyone!

I wrote a quick article to give an update on the incredible progress that's
been made to the DIY accelerometer project I shared before[1]. Most notably,
it's nearly six times faster!

This project is fully open-source[2] and I have no plans to sell it complete
or even as a kit. Keeping it open allows contributors from all different
backgrounds, which led to the improvements I describe here.

I'd love to hear your feedback and answer any questions!

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18888405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18888405)

2\.
[https://github.com/ammolytics/projects](https://github.com/ammolytics/projects)

